

Ask HN: Flashcard software (spaced repetition learning)? - asselinpaul

Help a student out. 
Preferable OSX but feel free to add anything that is relevant.<p>Studying tips are also welcomed.
======
johnmurch
Checkout [http://www.studyshuffle.com/](http://www.studyshuffle.com/) and
[http://quizlet.com/](http://quizlet.com/)

------
ScottWhigham
Anki is well used and well regarded for this:

[http://ankisrs.net/](http://ankisrs.net/)

Windows, Mac, free

